# 1 year old shepherd - how to train for new baby



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a one year old (next week!) GSD puppy and am currently pregnant. We have a good 5-6 months to prepare but I was wondering what I should be preparing him for. As background, he's pretty well behaved (but still a puppy) and listens to basic commands. He's enrolled in agility as an outlet for his mental/physical energy and does well there so long as he has a nice walk prior. When he's been with kids (/mostly toddlers) he very gentle and tolerant. I am not really concerned about the two together, although we would obviously monitor closely any interaction. I guess I just want to prepare him as best I can for the big changes to come and also make my life easier by training him before baby. 

I've heard to train heel with a stroller, which sounds reasonable once we do get a stroller. I've also heard to ignore them a bit more so the attention they get doesn't drop so suddenly when baby comes. I've also heard to leave a blanket out and teach them they aren't allowed on it. But since I've never done this before, I don't know if these are good ideas, or if there are other things that I should be doing. Any input or advice would be great!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Talk to a professional !


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Since your gsd is naturally gentle and tolerant with toddlers, I wouldn't worry if I were you. He does sense that you are pregnant so will not be surprised when baby is here. I would keep his routine as normal as possible now and when baby comes and would make sure he gets attention. Decreasing his attention now is only going to get him upset because he will think that he did something wrong . Leaving out a blanket and training him not to go near it, makes no sense to me, and I don't think it would to your dog. Also wait until you get the stroller and baby - he may just naturally walk along side, but an empty stroller and you pushing it, may confuse him. What I have heard, is to bring something (like a blanket or a small towel) with the baby's scent on before you come home with baby and let your dog sniff it. Your husband could do that when you are in the hospital. That way your dog will know why you are gone and that you are coming home with the baby.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

This site is a good resource from baby coming home and older -

Family Paws-New parent classes dog and baby


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I was going to talk to his trainer when we have class this week. But thought I'd get some other perspectives from other owners of GSDs.

Some of the things I've heard didn't make sense to me either (honestly the ones I posted were the most normal sounding) so thanks for your input. I know he senses the pregnancy as he settled down around me but still is quite rambunctious with my husband.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Obedience obedience obedience. It's great that he is already showing great tolerance of children, and really it isn't until the baby is 6+ months that you have to worry about the baby "bothering" the dog.

We got our shepherd when my son was 6ish months old. Baby was never ever alone with dog, and our dog's obedience has always been top priority. Baby's get a lot of "tummy time" and the last thing you want is a dog stepping on or running over the baby. Our dog's know the command "out" which means get out of the room or immediate area that the baby is in, they have a "spot" or bed that they go to immediately when given the command, and of course all the other basic "manners." Sit, stay, down, etc....

And of course baby needs to grow up respecting dogs and their space. My son knew "gentle" and was taught how to properly pet animals, pretty much from day one. Lol, not really, it's just something we were always emphasizing so I don't know exactly when it sunk in. Our son is 1.5 now and when we were at the park with the GSD the other week a bunch of kids came up to pet the dog. My son ran over and plopped down next to the dog showing all the kids how to be "gentle" and how to pet the dog....cutest thing.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My GSD was 2 1/2 years old when my youngest son was born. We brought him a hat and a blanket that the baby had on and let him smell those items and sleep with them. That way the dog was used to the baby's scent when we brought him home. We also let him sniff and inspect the baby when we brought him home. We kept him gated from the baby unless we were supervising until he got used to him. It didn't take very long before they were best friends. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, and a note on the "training him to stay off a blanket, heal by a stroller" etc...In my personal opinion, obedience should occur regardless of the distractions around. Baby on a blanket, chicken in the field, stroller on a walk, etc....Of course there will always be an introduction for these things....but I want my dog to just have obedience no matter what is happening. Imo, it's more important to me that the dog goes to his "spot" when given the command, than taught to stay off a blanket....the baby isn't always on a blanket, and you don't want the dog to avoid the baby, or be fearful of the baby....so I'd rather just have obedience obeyed....and then the issue of running over the baby won't happen...because he's in his "spot" or been told "out" etc..... Anyway, that's what worked for us, good luck, and watching your baby grow up with, and respect his furry siblings, is priceless.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Dani - the pics are so cute! We do actually have a 'place' command for his bed and a 'crate' command, so that wouldn't be hard to implement in that situation. Of course, my brain is half functioning, so I hadn't thought of that, but great idea. Thanks!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks wolfiesmom! And what an adorable pic.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Wolfiesmom said:


> My GSD was 2 1/2 years old when my youngest son was born. We brought him a hat and a blanket that the baby had on and let him smell those items and sleep with them. That way the dog was used to the baby's scent when we brought him home. We also let him sniff and inspect the baby when we brought him home. We kept him gated from the baby unless we were supervising until he got used to him. It didn't take very long before they were best friends. Congrats on your pregnancy!


Too cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Oh, and a note on the "training him to stay off a blanket, heal by a stroller" etc...In my personal opinion, obedience should occur regardless of the distractions around. Baby on a blanket, chicken in the field, stroller on a walk, etc....Of course there will always be an introduction for these things....but I want my dog to just have obedience no matter what is happening. Imo, it's more important to me that the dog goes to his "spot" when given the command, than taught to stay off a blanket....the baby isn't always on a blanket, and you don't want the dog to avoid the baby, or be fearful of the baby....so I'd rather just have obedience obeyed....and then the issue of running over the baby won't happen...because he's in his "spot" or been told "out" etc..... Anyway, that's what worked for us, good luck, and watching your baby grow up with, and respect his furry siblings, is priceless.
> 
> Luke and Nox - YouTube


Priceless!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amermirza (Apr 2, 2013)

Most important thing is to keep an eye on the infant/toddler at all times especially with a puppy or younger dog as they might nipp. It develops in to a bad habit.


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

I didn't do much to prepare my dog before bringing my two babies home. My number one rule was and still is to never leave a dog and a young child unsupervised. It's pretty much my only rule regarding my dogs and kids.

I now have a six month old baby who is starting to crawl (and grab and pull everything she comes across! busy months ahead since I also have my landshark!). I'm protecting her from the puppy and I know that before I know it I'll be protecting the puppy from her. I do try to allow babies and dogs to interact so that I can teach both how to behave around one another but it's always supervised. I'm not paranoid about it, I just want to watch what's going on and stop it if I see any signs of unease in the dog or baby. Some risks are not worth taking.

Good luck in the months to come. Dogs and babies, two of the best things in life.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Completely get the brain not functioning (ill be 28 weeks tomorrow). I have had Jinx around toddlers and she was good with them and let's them get away with basically anything. I had a friend come over with a baby (about 4-6 months) and while being held in the air she didn't jump she just stretched to smell and lick the feet. I also have a neighbor with a baby around 9 months who was walking her baby at night in the stroller and we were out so I let Jinx investigate the stroller. Even while moving she didn't care she just wanted to sniff the baby and lick his leg. I have played newborns crying on my phone so she can hear the sound and she is curious but doesn't react either way. She has definitely gotten more clingy with me and more protective with me since I got pregnant so I make sure to take her out and socialize more while I'm pregnant so she stays friendly and plan on doing the same when the baby is born so she doesn't get "over protective". As I buy things like baby hats and mittens and the crib bedding and mobile I let her fully check out each piece until she doesn't care about it anymore and then she ignores it from that point on. I plan to have hubby bring home her blanket she was swaddled in each day so she gets use to the fresh scent. Personally I don't care if Jinx gets on the baby blanket and knowing her personality I know when the baby is on the floor Jinx is going to be curled up right next to her so I wouldn't even bother with training to leave the blanket alone. I think if you're dog is use to not forcing you into things you don't need to adjust them to less attention now. When we are done with giving attention we say enough and she goes and lays down so same will apply with baby. If your dog is good on leash then that should transfer over. Just get the dog use to new things as they come in the house and let him see the stroller to make sure he doesn't freak when seeing it move (some dogs freak like with bikes) and you should be fine. Just make sure he has the obedience and social skills keep up socializing as his temperament changes through out the pregnancy and keep him included and you should be just fine. I know some parents especially first timers freak about germs and hair but honestly I really don't care so I don't plan on freaking out if the dog touches something of hers. I think the parents that freak and don't allow the dog around the baby or any items of the baby are what cause the issues especially since the dog always gets yelled at. I read a lot of those crazy things also and its nuts. Like completely blocking the dog from the nursery and setting it as off limits. I fully expect Jinx to spend most of her day laying next to the crib if the baby is in there. We have a 12 and 14 yr old step kids and she is everywhere they are laying on their floor and bed and if both are in their own room she sits in the Hallway between their rooms so she can see both of them at all times so I know the new baby will be no different actually a bit worse because she will know the baby is helpless and trying to keep her from the baby will create way more harm then anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

